# bedruckbare DVD+RW?



## Hodata (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Zur Datensicherung in mehreren Generationen möchten wir gern DVD+RW und CD-RW mit unserem Thermo-Disc-Title-Printer beschriften. Doch ich kann keine blanken Rohlinge finden. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder Link?


----------



## Radhad (22. Oktober 2004)

Einfach auf die Nicht-Blanken Rohlinge drucken? Dürfte doch kein Problem darstellen. Da Blanke-Rohlinge oft nicht eine lange Lebensdauer haben (da sie sehr anfällig für Kratzer auf der "beschichteteten Oberfläche), werden diese eigentlich auch nicht mehr hergestellt.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Hodata (26. Oktober 2004)

hmpf...

Mach das mal mit einem Thermodrucker! 

...und was hat das mit der Konsistens der Scheibe zu tun?

DVD-R gibt es für den Thermodruck ohne Ende, aber an Sicherungen hat wohl keiner der Hersteller gedacht...


----------



## Hodata (3. November 2004)

http://www.dvd-supply.com/aodime44xsit.html


----------

